# The ORCA, OPAL & ONIX are



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

made in ?


----------



## Koop (Oct 23, 2005)

yamagold said:


> made in ?


I guess you would need to define "made in".

Research, development, prototyping is carried out in Spain. The carbon fiber monocoque front triangle and rear stays are layed up in Asia. The assembly of the front and rear triangles as well as finish work and painting is performed in Spain.

This information was given to me by Orbea USA when I inquired.


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

Okay so it is made is AsSpain. A taste of Asia with a touch of Europe.

Next week my ORCA will be arriving and i'm eager to ride and compare it with the ONIX. 



Koop said:


> I guess you would need to define "made in".
> 
> Research, development, prototyping is carried out in Spain. The carbon fiber monocoque front triangle and rear stays are layed up in Asia. The assembly of the front and rear triangles as well as finish work and painting is performed in Spain.
> 
> This information was given to me by Orbea USA when I inquired.


----------



## pspande (Jan 5, 2006)

*Yamagold - any impressions to share*



yamagold said:


> Okay so it is made is AsSpain. A taste of Asia with a touch of Europe.
> 
> Next week my ORCA will be arriving and i'm eager to ride and compare it with the ONIX.


Interested to hear your impressions regarding Orca vs. Onix.


----------



## yamagold (Dec 9, 2005)

pspande said:


> Interested to hear your impressions regarding Orca vs. Onix.


First here's the setup of my Onix and my Orca.
Onix size 54 - Ultegra 10 components with FSA SLK Mega Exo Compact cranks, ITM Wing Carbon Handlebars and ITM stem, Selle Italia saddle with Zeus Zaga Carbon Seatpost. 8.30 kgs

Orca size 51 - Full DuraAce groupset with D/A cranks, Deda Bar and stem, Fizik Arione saddle with Use carbon seatpost, KMC ti-nitride chain. 7.15 kgs

It is a bit hard to distinguish the ride between the Orca and the Onix as both have different components. Although my cranks are both 172.5mm the Onix has a compact 50/34 while the Orca a 53/39.

To me the Onix is a little bit stiffer than the Orca. I like the Onix on long rides and it absorbs road vibration a little bit better than the Orca. The Orca being lighter is good in climbs and accelerations. It shows its best on sprinter's hills. The thing I like most on the Orca is its handling on turns during fast descents. 

Not too much difference though. I think if your into serious road racing, go for the Orca otherwise an Onix would be fine.


----------



## viny999 (Mar 2, 2006)

*my orca*

My orca light ( conform UCI )
http://cycle-passion.be


----------

